# Another REM related



## Aga (Oct 29, 2004)

Ehh.... I've said that I'll post some more, so here it is 







I used the cover of  *Up* to draw it, well, it's not an exact copy of the photo from that cover...


----------



## Corry (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice job!


----------



## oriecat (Oct 29, 2004)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Aga (Oct 29, 2004)

Thank You   

 (I've just noticed that it's really bad scan... sorry   )


----------



## Niki (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow Aga, very well done!!
I can almost see it move.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 29, 2004)

Sweet! That is really impressive!!! Is that in conte crayon?


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 30, 2004)

now that is fabulous! 8)


----------



## Aga (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks guys   
Mygrain, I used pastels (by the way, what is conte crayon? I don't know what does this 'conte' mean   uhh, my English sucks...   )


----------



## mygrain (Oct 30, 2004)

Conte is kind of a soft pastel like chalk...errr...check this out...
http://www.artlex.com/ArtLex/c/contecrayon.html.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Aga (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh...so conte crayons is what I meant saying 'pastels'     Geez...   So yeah, I used conte crayons.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 30, 2004)

Both are great to use.  Pastels are usually oil based which is a more natural medium to hold the color pigment and Conte is a fabricated medium that holds the medium making it more of a chalk type material...much harder than pastels....Ummm...kind of like oil paints versus acyrlic paints.


----------



## Aga (Oct 30, 2004)

Hehe, you know- in Polish both pastels and conte are called 'pastels'...   ... that's why I confused it...   

 Actually I didn't use pastels too often, I definitely prefer conte...


----------



## mygrain (Oct 30, 2004)

Aga said:
			
		

> Actually I didn't use pastels too often, I definitely prefer conte...



Me too...conte is not as messy as charcoal or graphite and you can have MUCH more control with conte than you can oil pastels. 

Keep up the great work and please post more!!


----------



## Aga (Oct 30, 2004)

Thank you, I will.


----------



## terri (Nov 1, 2004)

I've used Conte pastels for hand coloring....generally think of them as my "chalk" pencils, that's how they feel and handle, unlike Prismacolor or oil pencils.   They're very easy to use when I can't use the photo oils on a particular substrate, like watercolor paper.   

Aga, your drawings are fabulous.      You do really good work!


----------



## Aga (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Terri


----------



## vonnagy (Nov 4, 2004)

any more art left at the Aga Studios?


----------



## Aga (Nov 4, 2004)

I'll post some more soon, thanks for asking Vonnagy


----------

